# Poodle Attack



## borysd (Sep 17, 2012)

My 7 month old Zena in attack mode


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful action photos ! Love 'em. Thanks !


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Their expressions are priceless!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*borysd*: I know from your sister the_ real_ "attack" Zena has launched is on your heart. I hear she stole it from the start! And it's easy to see why. Does she ever look _happy!_ She's a lovely girl, and so very special for keeping joy alive in her heart until you could give her a home and a chance to unleash it. Your photos are _fantastic,_ may the relationship between you two forever be so too!:flowers:


----------

